# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kerkük Türkünü: iran, israil, Pegmerge ve ABD katlediyor >  Türkmenlere ABD zulmü

## ceydaaa

28658.jpgSabaha karşı Taze ve Dakkuk (Tavuk) ilçelerine, ABD askerleri desteğinde baskın düzenleyen peşmergeler, evleri ve camileri talan etti. Kadınların ziynet eşyalarını da gaspeden çapulcular, Türkmenleri kentten göçe zorlamak için gözaltına aldıkları gençleri işkenceden geçirdi.

Türkmenlere zulüm
Kerkükte referandum yaklaştıkça ABD askerleri ile peşmergeler baskılarını yoğunlaştırıyor. Taze ve Tavuk ilçelerinde evlere düzenlenen baskınlarda çok sayıda Türkmen tutuklandı, ziynet eşyaları gasp edildi 

Kerkükte Türkmenlere yönelik baskılar giderek artıyor. ABD askerleri ile düzenli orduya geçen peşmergeler, Kerkükün Taze ve Dakkuk (Tavuk) ilçelerine baskın düzenledi. Türkmen evleri ve camiler dağıtılırken, ziynet eşyaları da gasp edildi. Baskınlarda Türkmenlerin kenti terk etmeleri de istendi. Gelişmelerin ardından Tazede Türkmenler sokaklara dökülerek olayı protesto etti. Yapılanların Türkmenlere karşı bir zulüm niteliği taşıdığı belirtilirken gösteride tutuklanan Türkmenlerin ağır işkenceden geçirildiği belirtildi. Türkiyeye çağrıda bulunan Türkmenler, yaşam haklarının ABD askerleri ve peşmergeler tarafından ellerinden alındığını söylediler. Öte yandan, peşmergelerin düzenli orduya geçmesini değerlendiren Irak Türkleri Kültür ve Yardımlaşma Derneği Ankara Şube Başkanı Mahmut Kasapoğlu, ABD, Irak ordusunun silahlarını Barzaniye vermiştir. Zaten düzenli ordu dedikleri düzenleme tamamen Türkiyeye karşıdır dedi. 

Kimlik tezgahı
Bu arada Türkmen kenti Erbilde Sayım bildirge formları dağıtıldığı ve formlardaki din ve kimlik soruları arasında Türkmen seçeneğinin olmadığı bildirildi. Aynı formun Kerkükte de dağıtılacağı belirtiliyor.
İşgalci Amerikan askerleri Kerkükte Türkmenleri baskı altında tutmak için peşmergelerle ortak operasyonlar düzenliyor.

----------

